# show us your fighters tank



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

right i have seen some cool wee tanks on the market designed for a fighter so has anyone got one if so plz post a pic even if it isn't one of the small ones


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Well regular contributors are probably sick of this photo by now but here ya go. : victory:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Here's a few of ours

Female Tank









Males


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

nice!


... focused!:notworthy:


----------



## jakies13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Been shown before but beens you asked ....


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

really nice guys keep it up


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Trillian said:


> Well regular contributors are probably sick of this photo by now but here ya go. : victory:
> 
> image



Hey Trillian, where did you get that tank from? : victory:

Cheers,
Elliott


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

*EDIT: Never mind, it didn't work for me :/ *


----------



## TroJon (Aug 20, 2009)

From couple years back when I used to breed show quality fighters big time-










These are young females mostly, with a couple males that I failed to catch the first few times.


----------

